# Belle steelhead?



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I wanna give steelhead a shot at this little river this year. I've never done it before, so when should i start fishing, and what should i use?


----------



## yackie1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I see no replies on your post as yet. I am looking to give this river a try as well, I have heard of some steel being taken there before. I checked it out last year but had no luck and this river seems to have a flooding problem at this time of year as well, so be careful. There are some decent places to fish such as the Columbus coutny park and the access on Gratiot. I will keep you posted if I hear anything or get a chance to get over there. Good luck!


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I am not sure how many steelies are planted in the Belle anymore...the dnr has taken some of the fish they were planting and now are planting them in the Clinton...


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I tried the other day, using some mepps and a few spinner baits, my friend tried worms. The water was really muddy, can steelhead effectively hunt in muddy water?

However, the DNR plants about 7000 (i believe) down by bighand road near Richmond every year.


----------



## 62m (Jan 3, 2011)

We have fished the Belle up in Capac and have never caught anything except pike and smallmouth. Maybe to far up for steeles.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

15 years ago we used to catch maybe one a trip in Memphis. This was 15 years ago though. My then fishing partner and myself started families and we stopped going.

We always used yarn with bobbers or just a 3-way.

Ken


----------

